# XJ Hideaway Question



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys! Just wondering if there is room for hidaways in the front and rear turn signals of a 98 Classic. Im pretty sure the 98-01 had the same taillights, so I guess that helps broaden the question a bit. Looking into getting some cheap ebay strobes. I wouldn't be using them too often, so quality is not a major concern.

Thanks in advance and JEEP on! Got this white beauty 2 weeks ago. Have a 3" rustys full leaf and BFGoodrich 31s planned to go on it soon. Then safari rack, lights on it, bushwackers maybe, and more. Can't wait! Just Empty Every Pocket for shure!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Try this PlowSite thread. BTW, 97-01 have the same body.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88937

Fran


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Here is a video
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Hubjeep/XJ/?action=view&current=PB270002.mp4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Hubjeep;1325862 said:


> Here is a video
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Hubjeep/XJ/?action=view&current=PB270002.mp4


Those are SWEEEEEET!


----------

